# Just have to share the cuteness



## babsbag (Jul 10, 2014)

These are my LGD puppies at 6 weeks. Sigueme, the dam, is an Anatolian/pry cross and Francis is too, but he looks more like the pyr and she looks like the Anatolian.

First the proud parents.

Sigueme and Francis









The pups waiting to get out of jail in the mornings.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jul 10, 2014)

So adorable!  Have you introduced them to any of your other animals yet?  We have a couple of Pyr/Anatolian crosses and we love them!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 10, 2014)

I'll take the pup on the far left. Or maybe the one next to him... no, wait; I'll take all of 'em.    They sure are adorable, though!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 10, 2014)

absolutely adorable.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 11, 2014)

The pups have met the chickens and a 3 week old LaMancha. It did not go so well for the goat, he got ganged up on and licked and I am sure bit too. He tried to hide and I had to rescue him; 5 against 1 was not exactly fair and the pups wanted to play with him just like they do with each other. I couldn't even correct that many pups at once so I just removed the goat.

 One pup got in with my does and they mostly ignored him; they just looked at him like they didn't know what to make of him. I rescued him as there were just too many feet to dodge; there were 11 does in that pen.

The chicken they met is a new mama hen and she let the pups know in no uncertain terms that they are not to mess with her or her chick. They were under the barn and I fenced that off today as puppy against new chick was sure to end badly in spite of mama hen's good protection skills. The pups did get some gentle correction from me for chasing chickens.

Puppyhood.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh man I just want to gather them all up in my lap and talk in a high, squeaky voice to them.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2014)

Why do puppies have to grow up so fast? Couldn't they just freeze for an extra month or two? They are too cute!


----------



## Archer (Jul 20, 2014)

Definitely some adorable pups!


----------

